
Russian anti-corruption officer shot dead in the street - petethomas
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6270885/amp/Russias-female-anti-corruption-officer-shot-dead-street.html
======
sschueller
HN Guidelines:

 __What to Submit __

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
aparadja
Hacker News isn't all about tech or startups. It's about things that interest
the tech & startup crowd.

~~~
sschueller
I agree but there was no special tech involved or anything specifically
interesting, it was a normal gun.

